# Rainbow Six Siege



## HannibalLecter32435 (29. September 2018)

Warum dauert das mapladen solange manchmal und manchmal nur ein paar sekunden ? Ist ja nicht so als wäre das Game anspruchsvoll oder irgendwas? Schon gar nicht die minimaps? Oder einfach beschissen programmiert? Open World spiele laden schneller. Kann mir wer das Bitte erklären.


----------



## tdi-fan (29. September 2018)

HannibalLecter32435 schrieb:


> Warum dauert das mapladen solange manchmal und manchmal nur ein paar sekunden ?



Das liegt am Server.


----------



## HannibalLecter32435 (29. September 2018)

So ein schrott danke wird deinstalliert.


----------



## Lok92 (29. September 2018)

Es liegt nicht nur am Server, sondern auch an deinen Mitspielern. Nicht jeder Mitspieler hat ne i7 mit ner 1080ti unterm Schreibtisch stehen. Bei manchen dauerts halt mal länger 

Aber was schreib ich überhaupt, hast es ja eh schon runter geworfen was wahrscheinlich auch besser so is^^


----------



## HannibalLecter32435 (29. September 2018)

Ist schon weg stimmt. Ich hab auch keine 1080ti. Aber darum gehts nicht. Nach 3 Jahre erwarte ich von nem Verein gute Server wenn das Spiel 100k spieler hat durchgehend. Ubi hat eh nur noch Assassins Creed alles andere schrott. Gut brauche ich Uplay wohl auch nicht mehr. Origins von EA hat sich ja schon selbst begraben.


----------



## Rage1988 (29. September 2018)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Das liegt am Server.



Nicht nur. 

Es kann folgende Ursachen haben:

- Du hast es auf HDD und nicht auf SSD installiert
- Deine Internetverbindung ist schlecht (oft bei WLAN oder drathlosem Internet)
- Ein oder mehrere Spieler laden noch

Ich hatte das Spiel auf HDD und war meistens der letzte im Match, der mit dem Laden fertig war.
Seit ich es auf der SSD habe, bin ich der erste, der fertig ist.


----------



## HannibalLecter32435 (29. September 2018)

Trotzdem laden andere spiele viel schneller sehen besser aus und sind auch noch open world. Drecksgame und fertig. War am anfang viel besser alles. Nun sind so viel Ops drinne das dass Counter spiel am anfang nicht mehr existiert. Langweilig. Aber egal hier closed.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (29. September 2018)

HannibalLecter32435 schrieb:


> Trotzdem laden andere spiele viel schneller sehen besser aus und sind auch noch open world. Drecksgame und fertig. War am anfang viel besser alles. Nun sind so viel Ops drinne das dass Counter spiel am anfang nicht mehr existiert. Langweilig. Aber egal hier closed.



Wie gesagt, es liegt meistens nicht am Spiel selber, sondern an den anderen, welche eben eine recht lahme HDD haben. Auf die wartet man dann eben ewig.
Aber ja, ist halt konzeptbedingt, dass jede Runde laden muss...
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## tdi-fan (29. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Nicht nur.
> 
> Es kann folgende Ursachen haben:
> 
> ...



Jup, da haste recht. 
Wie es auf HDD performt weiß ich nur leider nicht, hab es von Anfang an auf SSD. Für mich sah das immer nach Serverprobleme aus, bzw dass noch ein oder zwei nachgejoined sind.

--- ---
Nichtsdestotrotz ist es immer noch ein Top-Game, welches seitens Ubisoft immer noch Support und Neuerungen erhält, nur die Community ist halt bissel sehr toxisch.


----------



## Rage1988 (29. September 2018)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz ist es immer noch ein Top-Game, welches seitens Ubisoft immer noch Support und Neuerungen erhält, nur die Community ist halt bissel sehr toxisch.



Wobei ich sagen muss, dass es einfach bessere Spiele gibt.
Gegen Leute mit hohen Pings wird immer noch nichts unternommen. Pings jenseits von 200 sind immer noch möglich.
Es gibt Leute, die absichtlich ihren Ping so hoch schrauben, weil es ihnen einen Vorteil gewährt (wurde ausgiebig im offiziellen Forum diskutiert).

Ich spiele es nicht mehr, obwohl ich es seit dem Release in 2015 gespielt habe. Aber auf diese ganzen Beleidigungen und TKs durch Idioten habe ich keine Lust mehr.


----------



## HannibalLecter32435 (29. September 2018)

Die basn sind auch lächerlich wegen nem chat? musst aufpassen was man auf deutsch schreibt. Sollen sich das game sonst wohin schieben bei release hatte es probleme hat aber auch viel mehr spass gemacht.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (29. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Wobei ich sagen muss, dass es einfach bessere Spiele gibt.
> Gegen Leute mit hohen Pings wird immer noch nichts unternommen. Pings jenseits von 200 sind immer noch möglich.
> Es gibt Leute, die absichtlich ihren Ping so hoch schrauben, weil es ihnen einen Vorteil gewährt (wurde ausgiebig im offiziellen Forum diskutiert).
> 
> Ich spiele es nicht mehr, obwohl ich es seit dem Release in 2015 gespielt habe. Aber auf diese ganzen Beleidigungen und TKs durch Idioten habe ich keine Lust mehr.



Kann ich nachvollziehen. Meine eigene Meinung: Siege versucht, das CS der nächsten Generation zu sein, investiert aber zu viel Aufmerksamkeit in Firlefanz und verkünstelt sich zu sehr damit, viel Spieltiefe zu haben, anstatt die Kernmechaniken besser zu machen, als das 20 Jahre alte Vorbild. Beispielsweise die Drohnen: manche mögen sagen, dass es cool ist, dass es sie gibt (und schlecht, dass es sie in CS:GO nicht gibt), aber in CS:GO braucht man schlichtweg keine Drohnen, da die Maps nicht unnötig komplex sind, ohne dass ein Mehrwert davon entsteht und die Encounters eigentlich schon im Voraus fest stehen. Es ist ein Freiheitsgrad, den man in CS schlichtweg nicht braucht, deshalb fragt auch niemand danach. Meiner Meinung nach wäre Siege ein merklich runderer Titel geworden, wenn man im Voraus 50% der Inhalte gestrichen hätte und sich stattdessen auf die Kernkompetenzen focussiert hätte. Auf der anderen Seite wäre es mit dieser Philosophie warscheinlich ein CS-Klon geworden.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Rage1988 (29. September 2018)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Kann ich nachvollziehen. Meine eigene Meinung: Siege versucht, das CS der nächsten Generation zu sein, investiert aber zu viel Aufmerksamkeit in Firlefanz und verkünstelt sich zu sehr damit, viel Spieltiefe zu haben, anstatt die Kernmechaniken besser zu machen, als das 20 Jahre alte Vorbild. Beispielsweise die Drohnen: manche mögen sagen, dass es cool ist, dass es sie gibt (und schlecht, dass es sie in CS:GO nicht gibt), aber in CS:GO braucht man schlichtweg keine Drohnen, da die Maps nicht unnötig komplex sind, ohne dass ein Mehrwert davon entsteht und die Encounters eigentlich schon im Voraus fest stehen. Es ist ein Freiheitsgrad, den man in CS schlichtweg nicht braucht, deshalb fragt auch niemand danach. Meiner Meinung nach wäre Siege ein merklich runderer Titel geworden, wenn man im Voraus 50% der Inhalte gestrichen hätte und sich stattdessen auf die Kernkompetenzen focussiert hätte. Auf der anderen Seite wäre es mit dieser Philosophie warscheinlich ein CS-Klon geworden.
> gRU?; cAPS



Jup, das kann ich so unterschreiben.
Auch diese ganzen Skind, Lackierungen und Anhänger haben dafür gesorgt, dass es lächerlich wurde. Außerdem hat genau das diese Idioten angezogen.


----------



## HannibalLecter32435 (29. September 2018)

Tom Clancy würde sich um grabe umdrehen selbiges bei Ghost Recon, Splinter Cell folgt noch.


----------



## tdi-fan (30. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Gegen Leute mit hohen Pings wird immer noch nichts unternommen. Pings jenseits von 200 sind immer noch möglich.
> Es gibt Leute, die absichtlich ihren Ping so hoch schrauben, weil es ihnen einen Vorteil gewährt (wurde ausgiebig im offiziellen Forum diskutiert).



Das sind die schlimmsten Spieler mit den Teamkillern zusammen, die einem das Spiel versauen, und erstere gerade im Ranked häufig zu finden. 
Es hieß ja mal, dass das durch ein Update ausgeglichen worden sein soll (das Ping-Problem), dem ist aber leider nicht so, bzw hatte ich nichts bemerkt. 

Schlimm sind auch die ganzen Glitcher; Stichwort Waschküche, Monte-Schild, Mira hat eins ihrer Fenster vor ihrer Birne.

Ich zock es immer noch ab und an, wenn sich das Team mal zusammenfindet, oder zumindest ein Teil davon. Dann macht der Zocker-Abend auch Spaß.


----------



## amer_der_erste (30. September 2018)

Eines des besten Spiele überhaupt meiner Meinung nach!

Ich habe bis dato noch kein Spiel > 1250 Stunden gezockt.

Sich wegen 5-10 Sekunden Ladezeit aufzuregen ist so mad. Wahrscheinlich hast du einfach keine skills und machst das Spiel einfach so runter..


----------



## Rage1988 (30. September 2018)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Das sind die schlimmsten Spieler mit den Teamkillern zusammen, die einem das Spiel versauen, und erstere gerade im Ranked häufig zu finden.
> Es hieß ja mal, dass das durch ein Update ausgeglichen worden sein soll (das Ping-Problem), dem ist aber leider nicht so, bzw hatte ich nichts bemerkt.
> 
> Schlimm sind auch die ganzen Glitcher; Stichwort Waschküche, Monte-Schild, Mira hat eins ihrer Fenster vor ihrer Birne.
> ...



Tja, angeblich wollten sie die Ping Obergrenze schon lange ändern, bisher hat sich da aber nichts getan.
Sie wollten auch etwas dagegen machen, dass man Schilde vor Fenstern platzieren kann, wodurch man nicht mehr durchs Fenster kommt. Das war Anfang des Jahres und man kann das immer noch vor Fenstern platzieren.

Was haben wir stattdessen? Ständig irgendwelche neuen, kindischen Skins, Maps, die komplett umgestaltet werden (Hereford) und neue Operator, denn damit kommt man ja an Geld.
Seit Jahren sind viele Maps aus dem ranked Modus ausgeschlossen, weil sie nicht ordentlich gebalanced sind. Wie wäre es denn, wenn man daran mal arbeiten würde? Stattdessen verschwinden immer wieder Maps aus ranked.
Wenn ich abends mal 2 Stunden ranked spiele, dann hatte ich immer die gleichen Maps (Bank, Chalet Konsulat).


----------



## HannibalLecter32435 (30. September 2018)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Eines des besten Spiele überhaupt meiner Meinung nach!
> 
> Ich habe bis dato noch kein Spiel > 1250 Stunden gezockt.
> 
> Sich wegen 5-10 Sekunden Ladezeit aufzuregen ist so mad. Wahrscheinlich hast du einfach keine skills und machst das Spiel einfach so runter..



Da is ja der 5 jährige fanboy. Geh rosa waffenskins kaufen und lass mich in ruhe.


----------



## chaotium (30. September 2018)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Eines des besten Spiele überhaupt meiner Meinung nach!
> 
> Ich habe bis dato noch kein Spiel > 1250 Stunden gezockt.
> 
> Sich wegen 5-10 Sekunden Ladezeit aufzuregen ist so mad. Wahrscheinlich hast du einfach keine skills und machst das Spiel einfach so runter..



Wahrscheinlich bist Du Blind und spielst mit nehm Ping von 100.

Das Spiel donnert mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit in Richtung Mittelpunkt der Erde. Der Netcode samt Hitbox ist unterirdisch. Die Server sind absolut Schrott.


----------



## HannibalLecter32435 (30. September 2018)

Early Access spiele haben bessere server.


----------



## chaotium (30. September 2018)

Rainbow spielt sich we ne Pre release Alpha


----------



## amer_der_erste (30. September 2018)

HannibalLecter32435 schrieb:


> Da is ja der 5 jährige fanboy. Geh rosa waffenskins kaufen und lass mich in ruhe.



Nope, ich bin 29 - aber Rosa-Waffenskinns habe ich trotzdem einen! 




xtrame90 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich bist Du Blind und spielst mit nehm Ping von 100.
> 
> Das Spiel donnert mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit in Richtung Mittelpunkt der Erde. Der Netcode samt Hitbox ist unterirdisch. Die Server sind absolut Schrott.



Nope, sehe wie ein Adler. Weder Brille noch Kontaktlinsen wurden mir verschrieben .. 




xtrame90 schrieb:


> Rainbow spielt sich we ne Pre release Alpha



Jep. Und genau aus dem Grund sind immer mehr Spieler am zocken und Ubi entwickelt es immer weiter - weil es unterirdisch läuft .. 


Männer, einfach deinstallieren  ..


----------



## HannibalLecter32435 (30. September 2018)

Ubi entwickelt was weiter? Skins? Op ops um den Pass zu verkaufen an KINDER? Nicht mehr smileys gingen wohl nicht was? 29 ....haha


----------



## amer_der_erste (30. September 2018)

Ich haber mir noch nie im Leben einen Pass gekauft .. sag's aber keinem, pssssh .. 

Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los dass hier ein Troll unterwegs ist ..


----------



## HannibalLecter32435 (30. September 2018)

Ja DU.


----------



## Rage1988 (1. Oktober 2018)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Jep. Und genau aus dem Grund sind immer mehr Spieler am zocken und Ubi entwickelt es immer weiter - weil es unterirdisch läuft ..
> Männer, einfach deinstallieren  ..



Es spielen immer mehr Leute, weil sie durch die Skins und Operator angezogen werden. Viele Spieler der ersten Stunde spielen nicht mehr, weil das Spiel von "einst realisitscher" zu "absolut kindisch" verkommen ist.


----------



## bastian123f (1. Oktober 2018)

Der geilste Thread, den ich seit langem gelesen habe. Erst Checkt der TE nicht, warum es so lange lädt, und dann führt er sich hier kindisch auf.


----------



## HannibalLecter32435 (1. Oktober 2018)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Der geilste Thread, den ich seit langem gelesen habe. Erst Checkt der TE nicht, warum es so lange lädt, und dann führt er sich hier kindisch auf.



Musst ein schönes Leben haben wenn dich sowas belustigt.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (1. Oktober 2018)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> [...]Wahrscheinlich  hast du einfach keine skills und machst das Spiel einfach so runter..



Ja genau, der einzige Grund, warum man etwas gegen Siege haben darf ist es, wenn man einfach zu schlecht für das Spiel ist. Sonst gibt es keinen Grund, das Spiel nicht zu mögen. Man muss es gut finden!  
Und sich dann am besten noch wundern, warum der Ton aggressiver wird. 

Irgendwie verhärten sich die Fronten hier wirklich auf eine ziemlich groteske Art und Weise.
Ich kann sehr gut verstehen, wenn man das Spiel nicht mag. Das heißt aber nicht, dass es ein schlechtes Spiel ist. Im Gegenteil, sehr viele Leute haben sehr viel Spaß damit und Ubisoft hat es sogar geschafft, Siege zu einem etablierten E-Sports Titel zu machen. Sowas funktioniert nicht wirklich, wenn schon das Grundgerüst des Spiels nicht funktioniert.
Ich persönlich habe meine Probleme mit dem Spiel, weil es nicht richtig weiß, was es sein will. Für mich (!) ist der einzige Grund, warum man Siege einem Counter Strike vorziehen sollte, wenn einem CS aus Perspektive des Spieldesigns einfach zu alt ist - auch, wenn ich diesen Punkt nicht mal richtig nachvollziehen kann und irgendwo dämlich finde. Sonst bietet CS genau das selbe, wobei jeder Punkt eigentlich besser funktioniert. Es gibt keine Drohnen, es gibt keine Fortification-Phase, es gibt keine Operator-auswahl, aber eigentlich ist das für mich ein Pluspunkt, weil CS diese Dinge einfach nicht braucht und im Vergleich deutlich entschlackt und aufs Gameplay alleine heruntergebrochen ist - und ist das nicht ein Zeichen von gutem Game Design?
Ich hatte durchaus einige Stunden Spaß mit Siege (gerade aber am Anfang nicht sonderlich viele, weil das Spiel sich alle Mühe damit macht, Neulingen möglichst viele und möglichst große Steine in den Weg zu werfen - wieder ein Punkt...) und werfe es hier und da immer mal wieder an. Serverprobleme hatte ich so gut wie nie, die Ladezeiten finde ich jetzt auch nicht super aber noch im Rahmen und die Hitboxen fand ich auch immer ok. Aber gerade wenn die Hitboxen ein Mal buggen und/oder man "ganz ganz sicher" einen Gegner getroffen hat und das nicht als Treffer registiert wurde, sind die Hitboxen im Spiel automatisch schlecht, ich kenn das schon  Mit der Tickrate hatte ich auch selten Probleme. Ist halt ein Hitscan-Shooter. Da kommt es hier und da mal zu Problemen, weil die Kugeln halt keine Travel Time haben. Das haben aber Hitscan-Shooter nunmal so an sich.
Ich kann nachvollziehen, warum es viele Leute mögen, aber bei mir ist der Funke nicht so wirklich über gesprungen. Wenn ich virtuell Räuber und Gendarm spielen will, dann werfe ich lieber CS an. Das ist unkomplizierter, spielt sich besser und man merkt, dass es 20 Jahre Zeit hatte, zu reifen. Nichtsdestotrotz ist Siege rein objektiv gesehen kein schlechtes Spiel. Geschmäcker sind nunmal anders. Das sollte dann aber wirklich jeder akzeptieren können.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## tdi-fan (2. Oktober 2018)

Vielen Argumenten kann ich nicht zustimmen, zum einen die Skins; Das ist wie mit der RGB-Kirmes für Hardware, man muss sie nicht nutzen. Und zum anderen, das Spiel ist absolut nicht scheixxe, das zu behaupten wäre einfach  eine unreflektierte polemische Aussage. 

Das Spiel ist mal was anderes im Vergleich zB zu Battlefield, CS oder COD. Es zählt Taktik und Teamgeist, leider ist letzteres mit fremden Spielern nur schwer und selten möglich, Ubisoft hat wohl an eine Welt gedacht, in der sich alle lieb haben, und singend im Kreis tanzen, naja, aber mit einem festen Team ist Teamplay sehr wohl drin und selbstverständlich.

Die negativen Punkte wurden genannt, Glitcher, Spieler die den Ping hochtreiben um sich Vorteile zu verschaffen, Teamkiller und Trolle, den letzten beiden kann man entgegenwirken, in dem man mit eigenem Team spielt.


Ich habe gerade nachgeschaut, und habe ca 485 Spielstunden. Bei keinem anderen Game war ich so emotional wie in R6S, das ist so eine richtige Hassliebe.

Jedenfalls ist noch einiges an Entwicklungsarbeit notwendig.

Man kann genauso gut über jeden anderen Shooter herziehen, es gibt überall Probleme, zB habe ich mich einen Tag tierisch über BF1 aufgeregt, da liegt das halbe Team an den Rändern der Map am campen, unsere zwei Panzer genauso, der Gegner hat uns mit einem kleinen Panzer platt gemacht, was die logische Konsequenz ist, wenn nur drei Leute aus dem eigenen Team nach vorne wollen^^ Bevor mir wieder jemand, forentypisch, das Wort im Munde verdreht, ja man kann sich auch einen anderen Server suchen, nur Probleme gibt es überall, um mich zu wiederholen.

R6S macht mir nach wie vor Spaß, und wenn sich das Team zeitlich wieder zusammenfindet, dann wird auch wieder gezockt.

Nebenbei gibt es keinen Grund sich hier gegenseitig anzumachen, Meinungen und Geschmäcker können sich eben unterscheiden.


EDIT: Was mir aufgefallen ist, die Community rund ums Zocken/PC, ist die einzige, die nicht wirklich zusammenhält, in der man sich gegenseitig angreift und ständig belehrt, wenn der Herr Gegenüber die Meinung nicht teilt. Man stelle sich mal vor, im Hardwareluxx hat mich jemand tagelang belästigt, weil ich ein iPhone bevorzuge. Vor kurzem hat mich hier jemand, weil ich seine Meinung nicht teilte, wegen meines Autos persönlich angegriffen (obwohl das nicht mal Thema war), diese Community hat deutlich einen an der Klatsche, und das nicht zu wenig, und einige sollten mal weniger an ihren PCs hängen, und stattdessen mal unter Menschen^^


----------



## HannibalLecter32435 (2. Oktober 2018)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Vielen Argumenten kann ich nicht zustimmen, zum einen die Skins; Das ist wie mit der RGB-Kirmes für Hardware, man muss sie nicht nutzen. Und zum anderen, das Spiel ist absolut nicht scheixxe, das zu behaupten wäre einfach  eine unreflektierte polemische Aussage.
> 
> Das Spiel ist mal was anderes im Vergleich zB zu Battlefield, CS oder COD. Es zählt Taktik und Teamgeist, leider ist letzteres mit fremden Spielern nur schwer und selten möglich, Ubisoft hat wohl an eine Welt gedacht, in der sich alle lieb haben, und singend im Kreis tanzen, naja, aber mit einem festen Team ist Teamplay sehr wohl drin und selbstverständlich.
> 
> ...



Das mache sie nur im Internet die Helden im Reallife sind das kleine Pisser. Oft genug erlebt.


----------



## Rage1988 (2. Oktober 2018)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Jedenfalls ist noch einiges an Entwicklungsarbeit notwendig.



Naja, aber genau das macht es ja so lächerlich. Das Spiel erschien im Dezember 2015, also vor fast 3 Jahren. Wie lange sollen sie denn noch entwickeln?
Beim Ranked Modus steht übrigens immer noch BETA dahinter.

Das Spiel könnte verdammt gut sein, aber duch die Season Pässe mussten sie die Prioritäten immer auf neue Operator und sonstigen Kram setzen.
Es wurde auch erst kürzlich wirklich etwas gegen Cheater unternommen, vorher war es das reinste Cheater Paradies. Mann kann nicht über 2 Jahre warten, bis man endlich gegen Cheater vorgeht.
Das mit den Pings ist seit dem Release, das mit den Schilden vor Fenstern platzieren ist seit Release, die HitReg hat immer noch Probleme...

Sie sollten sich mal auf Dinge konzentrieren, die wirklich das Spiel verbessern und nicht ständig dafür sorgen, dass die Taschen von Ubisoft immer voller werden.
Von mir aus können sie so viele Skins einbauen, wie sie möchten. Das sollten sie aber erst, wenn das Spiel fehlerfrei ist.


----------

